# Need new brake pads - want something that brakes better



## Alkazeer (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been mountain biking for a few years and I've recently purchased a road bike. The brake pads are about gone and I would like to purchase some new pads with more braking power. Affordable would also be nice if it's an option, but I would like some recommendations. 
Thanks in advance, 
Rod


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Kool Stop "Salmon" pads work well on all my Shimano brakes.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*+1*



cdhbrad said:


> Kool Stop "Salmon" pads work well on all my Shimano brakes.


da best, for any brand. Better than Campy or Shimano original equipment pads.
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/brakeshoes.html


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Koolstop Salmon pads are the gold standard if it is wet. Their black pads work great in the dry, though so do Dura-Ace and Record ones.

Big difference in all of these versus stock basic shimano pads, let alone Tektro's (ugh).

A basic Tektro caliper, but with metal padholders and Kool-stop pads, brakes as well as an Ultegra brake, for what I can tell. It really does help.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

koolstop. wet v dry like Arg said


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Koolstop Salmon = good stuff.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Is there any downside to using the salmon pads in dry conditions?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

dougydee said:


> Is there any downside to using there salmon pads in dry conditions?


IME, none whatsoever. I've been using them, (and previously Scott Matthauser, the older brand that developed the pad formula), for over 30 years. They work well in all conditions. They last a long time, too.


----------



## Alkazeer (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry for it taking so long for me to get back to this post, but thanks a lot. I'm going to give the Kool Stop Salmon a try.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

dougydee said:


> Is there any downside to using the salmon pads in dry conditions?


Not that I've ever noticed.


----------



## jaredmx5 (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you know which pad type to get? I have the Tektro R520 dual pivot brake set.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

i got the kool-stop black pads...maybe LBS dude was just being a salesman, but he made it sound like the salmon ones wore pretty quickly...he said very good things about the tri-color ones, though, but didn't have those in stock.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Pretty sure a "Shimano" style pad will fit a Tektro holder. If the holder has a small set screw at the back, that's the same as a Shimano.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jaredmx5 said:


> How do you know which pad type to get? I have the Tektro R520 dual pivot brake set.


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/brakeshoes.html#dura

For reference, the Tektro road shoe holders are just below.


----------

